# No reviews of Carriage House of Poconos Manor in 6 years----better than a hotel room?



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Apr 20, 2006)

A friend got a getaway for Carriage House of Poconos Manor in a few weeks (he's there for the car race week).

There have been no reviews since 2000---and reviews were POOR then.

He got a studio----before I looked it up I advised him that being a timeshare, it at least has got to be better than a hotel room.

Now I'm not so sure----I told him I'd ask around.

Who better to ask than TUGgers---are there positive things to say about the place??

Pat


----------



## Larry (Apr 21, 2006)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:
			
		

> A friend got a getaway for Carriage House of Poconos Manor in a few weeks (he's there for the car race week).
> 
> There have been no reviews since 2000---and reviews were POOR then.
> 
> ...



My review was probably one of the last one' you read and I thought the place was very bad. In addition the only reason we went was because you were able to use the facilities at the Pocono Manor resort about 1 mile down the road. That resort has been closed for several years so there would be no way I would go there now even if the timeshare had improved. 

I'd rather stay at a Ramada motel and I hate Ramada's.


----------



## Princess Sunflower (Apr 21, 2006)

I am a current timeshare owner Carriage House and have been for over 20 years.  Yes, the place is better than a hotel room if you want a nice place to stay while you are vacationing in the area. The place never really materialized to what it should have been so we have been using it basically for exchanges. That is about to CHANGE very soon. Contrary to what Larry posted Pocono Manor Resort is a mile down the road on the same property but is NOT and has NEVER closed. I called Carriage House tonite to confirm this. In fact, Pocono Manor is about to become one of THE spots in the Poconos very soon due to a major mult-million dollar development project. The building has been approved and their gambling license is expected to be approved very soon. Hubby and I were considering selling our Pocono Manor timeshare but this timeshare may be one of the best investments we have been sitting on.  Here is the link to what it will look like in the future:  

http://www.poconomanorcasino.com/pages/overview.html#residentialvillage


----------



## Pat H (Apr 21, 2006)

They may or may not get the casino license. There are only 2 licenses available in the category for which Pocono Manor applied. I think there were 6 applicants in that category.


----------



## anne1125 (Apr 22, 2006)

I hope this happens.  The Poconos needs something new to bring people in.

All their resorts seem very tired.

Anne


----------



## Cayuga (Apr 22, 2006)

Pat H said:
			
		

> They may or may not get the casino license. There are only 2 licenses available in the category for which Pocono Manor applied. I think there were 6 applicants in that category.



Pat H;

Are you saying this particular group may not get one of the available licenses but someone else will and ultimately bring a casino to the Pocono region? 
Might the casino end up in another part of the state altogether?
The concept sounds intriguing and would be a shot in the arm for a resort region trying to redefine itself?


----------



## Princess Sunflower (Apr 22, 2006)

From what I've read the owners of the old Mt Airy Lodge have also applied for a gaming license and want to built a casino. I know that developers have been trying to bring gambling to the Poconos for awhile now. I don't know for sure if the entire Pocono Manor plan would be scrapped if they are not granted the license.  A gentleman from the Carriage House had called us last fall to come to the house to let us know about changes at the resort but it was a bad time for us. I'm gonna try and give him a call today.


----------



## Pat H (Apr 22, 2006)

The gambling licenses are for slots only. The Pocono Downs Racetrack in Wilkes Barre (that's the horse track not the cars) will definitely get a license but they are in a different category. BTW, it was bought by the Mohegan Sun.
There are 2 applicants in the Poconos-Pocono Manor and Mt. Airy. There are 2applicants in the Lehigh Valley-Bethlehem and Allentown. There are 4 more scattered around-Limerick, Gettysburg, Lancaster, and western PA. The last 2 had some problems with their applications and I don't know if they were corrected. There are a total of 14 licenses available in different categories-Racetracks, Phila, Pittsburgh, existing resorts, and new resorts. I can't imagine that both the Lehigh Valley and Poconos will each get a license because they are so close to each other. It would be nice if they did. I'd have 3 slots casinos within 45 minutes instead of having to drive 3 hours!


----------



## Larry (Apr 23, 2006)

Sorry for the apparent incorrect information. I stayed there in 1998 and about two or three years later I heard that Pocono Manor closed down so either it re-opened or I got incorrect information to start with. Either way I would never stay there again. As far as the gambling license is concerned Pat H is correct there will be two licenses granted for the Poconos for slots only and owners of Mt. Airy and Pocono Manor have applied. I think there are others who have also applied but am not sure which resorts they may be. ::ignore:


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Apr 23, 2006)

Princess Sunflower said:
			
		

> I am a current timeshare owner Carriage House and have been for over 20 years.  Yes, the place is better than a hotel room if you want a nice place to stay while you are vacationing in the area. The place never really materialized to what it should have been so we have been using it basically for exchanges.



Princess Sunflower,

Back to my original question---can you elaborate on the quality of the stay there vs. the hotel experience?

How recently have you been there?

The old reviews average to a '4' out of a possible '10'------would you dispute that number??

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Apr 27, 2006)

Or, has anyone else been here within the last couple of years?

Pat


----------



## bonniedwan (May 12, 2006)

Hi,
My husband & I actually own at the Carriage House Resort. We just stayed there last fall with our children for a weekend getaway. What I will tell you about the resort is this, If you are looking for a luxury 5 star resort with all the bells & whistles, this is not the place for you. If you are looking for a nice quiet stay with clean rooms and friendly staff and don't need all of the bells & whistles, then you won't be dissapointed. My kids love it there, because there isn't all of the hustle & bustle of people everywhere & lots of commotion. There is an indoor pool, with 2 hot tubs, and a game room. There is a small but quaint coffee shop that is run by 1 lady for breakfast & lunch. As the lady who replied earlier, we always use our week for exchanges, rather than to stay there for an entire week. A weekend is what we like this resort for. Good Luck!!


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.

I guess if there is ONE word that was good to read---it is the word 'Clean'.

I had told them that it had to be better than staying at a hotel---but was beginning to wonder........

Pat


----------



## gkbiiii (Sep 4, 2014)

*2014*

SO what has happened with this property since 2006?  Is there now gambling near by?  Has the resort been upgraded?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 4, 2014)

bonniedwan said:


> Hi,
> My husband & I actually own at the Carriage House Resort. We just stayed there last fall with our children for a weekend getaway. What I will tell you about the resort is this, If you are looking for a luxury 5 star resort with all the bells & whistles, this is not the place for you. If you are looking for a nice quiet stay with clean rooms and friendly staff and don't need all of the bells & whistles, then you won't be dissapointed. My kids love it there, because there isn't all of the hustle & bustle of people everywhere & lots of commotion. There is an indoor pool, with 2 hot tubs, and a game room. There is a small but quaint coffee shop that is run by 1 lady for breakfast & lunch. As the lady who replied earlier, we always use our week for exchanges, rather than to stay there for an entire week. A weekend is what we like this resort for. Good Luck!!



can you write up a review of your last stay?  it would be worth a free 6month extension on your TUG membership!

http://tug2.com/RnR/RateAndReviewResort.aspx


----------

